# Any interest in cup holders or input?



## CDavisRFV (Dec 9, 2020)

Made this guy to mount on my chair for booze cruising. Not terribly complex, but it is more better than I thought it would be as an addition. Any interested parties out there? Thinking about making a few more to fine tune and would like to hear others input on mounting options/sizing. If anybody wants one, call it $25 shipped without mounting bolts Heat formed kydex and can make to accommodate NRS or DRE diameter. Not looking to get rich, just thought it was cool. Cheers


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

One comment. Black colors gather heat, sorta unintuitive for keeping a beverage cold.. Other than that, cool idea


----------



## CDavisRFV (Dec 9, 2020)

MNichols said:


> One comment. Black colors gather heat, sorta unintuitive for keeping a beverage cold.. Other than that, cool idea


 Yeah, bud. Appreciate the feedback. Should have mentioned kydex comes in just about any color imaginable. Black is what I had on hand as I use it the most for knife sheaths and holsters. Same for the chair seat/back; just went with what I had while I’m figuring out what does and doesn’t work on a new boat!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Nice, like I said, cool idea. I endeavor to keep anything I can a light color, nothing worse than getting burned on a hot summers day. I even had Maravia make me a couple silverback pads in white years ago. Yep, it shows dirt and such, but the tradeoff is a cool pad to sit / lay on.


----------



## John_in_Loveland (Jun 9, 2011)

Get a Hydrocaddy... Hydrocaddy.com

















Oh and I am not associated with them at all. Just like the dual holders.


----------



## CDavisRFV (Dec 9, 2020)

John_in_Loveland said:


> Get a Hydrocaddy... Hydrocaddy.com
> 
> View attachment 69109
> View attachment 69108
> ...


Looks cool, and I could definitely make a dual-holder. It looks like they're only selling the lids through the website


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

I've seen solar powered liquid cooled cup holders that pull ice water from a cooler. Me thinks some of you people have waaay tooo much time on your hands.


----------



## John_in_Loveland (Jun 9, 2011)

CDavisRFV said:


> Looks cool, and I could definitely make a dual-holder. It looks like they're only selling the lids through the website


If you conatact them they have them


----------

